# هل يتحمل عداد الكهرباء المنزلى ذو التيار 10-40 امبير حمل تكييف 5 حصان



## الهندسة فن (3 يوليو 2008)

السلام عليكم
السادة المهندسين الافاضل
اود طرح استفسار وان شاء الله اجد عندكم جواب
نريد تركيب تكييف لشقتنا فى الصالة مساحتها حوالى 40 متر مربع (بالضبط 39.5 م مربع)
وفيها شباك واحد (شباك بلكونة) 1.5 متر فى 2.3 متر فهل فعلا استخدام التكييف ال 5 حصان 
احسن فى توفير الكهرباء من ال 4 حصان 
وكمان السؤال الاهم هو 
عداد لكهرباء اللى فى الشقة هو العادى ذو التيار 10 -40 امبير فهل العداد ده ملائم لاحمال الشقة مع اضافة حمل التكييف. 
هو ال 5 حصان بيسحب تيار 10 امبير فهل العداد ده مناسب مع تشغيل التليفزيون والتكيف والثلاجة (2 ثلاجة ) والاضاءة والكمبيوتر والسخان ولا بيحتاج عداد اكبر 
ارجو افادتى بسرعة اكرمكم الله واريد الرد فى موضوع العداد بالذات من زملا ئنا المهندسين المصريين لانى لا اعرف اذا كان موضوع حمل العداد واضح وموجود عند اخواننا العرب الافاضل ام لا
اسفة للاطالة شكرا لكم


----------



## الهندسة فن (4 يوليو 2008)

*no comments*

ولا رد واحد حتى


----------



## محمد مصطفى محمود (9 أغسطس 2008)

العداد 40 امبير يتحمل ولكن يجب مرعاة عدم تشغيل جميع الاجهزة فى وقت واحد مثلا يجب مرعاة عدم تشغيل جميع المكيفات فى وقت واحد


----------



## م/سليمان333 (9 أغسطس 2008)

اخى العزيز ارجو التاكد والتوضيح ان العداد 10 امبير ولا 40 امبير وهو مدون على العداد فى حالة العداد 10 امبير فهو غير كافى لوحدة التكييف طبعا اما فى حال 40 امبير فهو كاف ويمكن تشغيل الاجهزة المنزلية حيث يسحب المكيف فى حدود 20 امبير تقريبا او اقل اما بالنسبة للسؤال الاول فيمكنك استخدام 4 حصان الا اذا كنت فى الدور الاخير فيفضل ال 5 حصان ومبروك التكييف


----------



## مهندس أيمن حسن (9 أغسطس 2008)

اولا مبرووووك التكييف 

انا كان عندى نفس مشكلتك بالضبط بس انا كنت عايز اركب 4 حصان و العداد 10-40

قالولى هيشتغل التكييف عادى بس متشغلش معاة حاجات تانية كتير

نصيحتى ليك بقى

روح قدم على عداد 80 احسن و اضمن ليك

لان العداد ممكن يسيح منك و هتبقى كارثة ساعتها لانك مش هتقدر تركب واحد تانى على طول و لسة هتقدم على عداد و اجراءات كتير

و تكلفتة متعديش ال 150 جنية فى مصر طبعا


----------



## نور جابر (10 أغسطس 2008)

اولا : مبروك التكييف
ثانيا : العداد (40:10 ) هو يتحمل حتي 40 امبير .
اخي العزيز لحساب القدره اللازمه بأختصار شديد ( الحصان ) او ( 8000Btu ) او (2/3 طن تبريد ) يغطي 10متر مربع في الظروف العاديه ما لم يوجد احمال اضافيه مثل ( اشعة الشمس المباشره من خلال نوافذ كبيره او ان السقف معرض لاشعة الشمس المباشره ) في الحاله الاخيره يضاف من 10%الي 20% من القدره السابقه.
وهذا بالنسبه لاجواء مصر.
اما بالنسبه للعداد فيجب حساب احمال الاجهزه الموجوده بالشقه عندك وفي المتوسط :-
1- الاناره لاتتعدي 10أمبير
2- السخانات يجب قراءة الكاتلوج او البادج الموجود علي السخان لمعرفة القدره مثلا 2000w
اذا الامبير 2000/220v = 9.09امبير
3- الثلاجه لو16قدم ------ 2 امبير
4- الغساله يجب الرجوع للكاتلوج لمعرفه القدره بالوات او الامبير
5-باقي الاجهزه اقل من 1 امبير
 الخلاصه انا اقترح (جهاز 4 حصان ) وهو يسحب (15:16امبير ) 
يعني لو لم يوجد اجهزة تكييف اخري بالشقه فلا داعي لتغير العداد لانك سوف تحاسب علي شريحه اخري في الفاتوره .


----------



## الأمة العربية (5 سبتمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
أنا رأيي عداد 10-40 أمبير أقصي تيار يمر به 10 أمبير وأنظروا علي أحمالكم حتجدوا لا تزيد عن 10 أمبير
ولكن لماذا مكتوب 40 امبير الله أعلم


----------



## محمد طاحون (6 سبتمبر 2008)

الفكرة بسيطة 5 حصان = 3728.5 وات القدرة = الجهد* التيار لو فرض ان جهد الداخل 220 فولت يبقى الكباس هيسحب تقريبا 17 امبير + امبير المراوح تقريبا 20 امبير العداد هيستحمله لكن لو شغاله اجهزة اخرى يجب معرفة امبيرها وهل سيتاثر ذلك بتشغيلهم مع الكباس ام لا


----------



## tamersab (21 يوليو 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــزاكم الله خيـــــــــــــــــــــرا


----------



## فائز الوبر (2 نوفمبر 2009)

ممممممممممممششششششششششككككككككككككككووووووووووووورررررررررر


----------



## toktok66 (2 نوفمبر 2009)

طيب لو كلام الاخو صحيح ولمن يعلم عن l.r.aوقيمته تزيد عن تيار التشغيل حوالي 5 مرات00كيف يتحملها العداد!!!؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## نور محمد علي (3 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## dodo700 (23 مايو 2010)

اخوانى الكرام سؤال وياريت تفيدونى هو العداد اللى بتتكلموا عليه ده اللى هو ال 10 امبير وكلامكوا معناه ان ال 10 ده بيبقى قدرة تحمله حتى 40 امبير ولا ده عداد تانى


----------



## ياسر73 (10 أكتوبر 2010)

اخى الفاضل المقصود بعداد10/40 هو انالعداد يتحمل 10 امبير على طول اما 40 امبير فهو يتحملها لحظات فقط وتاتى عند قيام المواتير مثل موتور المياة والثلاجة والغسالة ::::::::الخ لو انتى تبع شركة كهرباء جنوب القاهرة فروح قدم على تقوية العداد من 10/40 الى 40/80 مجانا بشرط ان سلك دخول وخروج العداد يكون سلك 16 مم نحاس المفتاح فى الكوفرية 60 امبير yasser


----------



## مستريورك (10 أكتوبر 2010)

مشكور مهندس نور 
ومشكور مهندس أيمن 
معلومات مضبوطة


----------



## سيف الدين محمدسعيد (10 يناير 2014)

السلام عليكم العداد من10- 40 امبير هذا يعني حدوده الدنيا والقصوى وعليه يمكنك تشغيل المكيف 5 حص والف مبروك


----------

